# Hall Bilite generator and lights



## MaxGlide (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello all... I have a Hall-Detroit Bilite generator, head light and tail light that I am going to mount on my Whizzer. has anyone ever mounted one of these and would you have any tips on doing so?

Cheers.... Wayne


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 9, 2015)

All righty then..... I will go by trial and error! I will post my efforts in the hope it helps others.


----------



## Boris (Jul 9, 2015)

Wait! Why don't you post on Ray's (mason_man) site http://whizzercity.forumchitchat.com/ there just might be someone there that can help with your questions. Congratulations on picking up the bi-lite by the way.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jul 11, 2015)

OK Sonny,  I have mounted 40 generators on each of my--Whizzers-Bendex and Hall.  I have what you need and I will send you the parts joined together and shrink wrap pieces so it looks professional: wire, bullets soldiered on and instructions free so that your ancestors will think that you are a clever guy. You are because you know who to ask.  What type of exhaust manifold do you have black or aluminum?  Monday the 13th I will see my guy.  If the magnets are bad I know where to send them.  You will help someone else?  I need your address as a private message.  That seems to be how Cabers get things done.  Ray Spangler


----------



## MaxGlide (Jul 14, 2015)

HI Ray and Dave! thanks for the help.... 

Dave, I bought a Frankenbike that had the J motor kit but also had the Bilite generator, alone with the bilite headlight and tail light (though some parts missing on both of this) The bike also had some "rocket lights" I'd like to incorporate into the system if possible. AS luck would have it the frankenbike also has the rear and front fender bumpers offered as accessories ....

As I got her....





First incarnation of my refurb...


----------



## mason_man (Jul 14, 2015)

NICE! 
Fred White sells all that you'll need. 
3-way wiring  term./ bullet wiring term./GM wiring connector / 18 ga. Black braided wire
All this use to be about  $20.00
Anyways give him a call  (330)-770-4324- cell  (330) -537-4182 he's in OH 

Ray


----------



## Boris (Jul 14, 2015)

There's something about those Bi-lites that's just so damn cool. Of course, I could say the same for most every part made for a Whizzer


----------

